# Motorhome insurance for Morroco



## Rodneyplonker (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi,
I haven't posted before so please bear with me if I have posted in the wrong place.
We are intending to travel to Morroco later this year and our insurance is due this week. We are currently insured with Safeguard who, we understand, do not insure for Morroco. There seems to be an awful lot of motorhomers travelling there and presumably, have the appropriate cover.
I have looked at a few companies online but none seems to cover Morroco specifically. We would be grateful for any guidance in this area before re-insuring with the same company.
Many thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Rodneyplonker said:


> Snip:- We are intending to travel to Morroco later this year and our insurance is due this week. We are currently insured with Safeguard who, we understand, do not insure for Morroco.


Unless they have changed the policy conditions recently I understood that Safeguard DO cover Morocco.... and will if asked issue the relevant documents you need ( green card) free of charge. There have been posts on here in the past recommending them because they cover Morocco.

If you are insured with them now just give them a call ...I have always insured with them and found them easy to deal with when I had a query.

P.S. If you do contact them do please let us know what they say :wink2:


----------

